# Snowmobile speed limits on a river



## MOTOMAN91 (Oct 26, 2010)

If you're driving a snowmobile on a river that is full of ice fishermen, is there a speed limit or a certain distance you have to stay away from the fisherman? Or can you speed by them as fast and as close as you want. This is becoming a huge problem and alot of us would like to know the laws. Especially the saginaw river. Mr. Or mrs. Dnr can you please clear this up for us? Thanks.


----------



## foxriver6 (Oct 23, 2007)

MOTOMAN91 said:


> If you're driving a snowmobile on a river that is full of ice fishermen, is there a speed limit or a certain distance you have to stay away from the fisherman? Or can you speed by them as fast and as close as you want. This is becoming a huge problem and alot of us would like to know the laws. Especially the saginaw river. Mr. Or mrs. Dnr can you please clear this up for us? Thanks.


*324.82126 Operation of snowmobile; prohibitions; exemption; construction, operation, and maintenance of snowmobile trail; conditions; demarcation of trail by signing; operate defined; prohibited conduct; assumption of risk; violation of subsection (2) as civil infraction; fine.*

Sec. 82126.
(1) A person shall not operate a snowmobile under any of the following circumstances:

(c) On the frozen surface of public waters as follows:
(i) Within 100 feet of a person, including a skater, who is not in or upon a snowmobile. 
(ii) Within 100 feet of a fishing shanty or shelter except at the minimum speed required to maintain forward movement of the snowmobile. 
(iii) On an area that has been cleared of snow for skating purposes unless the area is necessary for access to the public water.


----------

